# Have no idea!



## dkluetters (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok, I thought a I had a handle on this, I grew up with a father who taught woodworking, etc. He now wants to create his own raised panel doors and has purchased a shaper. (I believed this was a table mounted router, however am told they are different, this tells you where I am at.) My job is getting my dad's Christmas present, which is the accessories he needs to begin making his raised panel doors, as he has not bits, sled, etc. Just the machine. As I read more on this site I realize I never listened much to my dad in class and become even more confused as to what I am supposed to be doing! Can someone please tell me what I need to purchase to atleast allow him to throw out a couple of nice doors??!
Thanks so much,
Kristi


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Go to Sommerfeld and just buy what you need,. His door making(and Cabinet making)system works great and it is very simply explained. I have made entire Kitchen cabinet sets using this system for the doors and his T&G system for the cabinets and it is simple and the cabinets are better than anything you can buy.

You can buy cheaper bits and templates than he sells but the free pdf's are great at explaining how to make them. 

The DVD's for 9.99 are well worth it too. If the O.P. DVD's were 9.99 and not 19.99 I would probably purchase everyone, possibly at once.

Making doors part One FREE PDF

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/sommerfelds/Catalog/page28.pdf

Making doors part Two FREE PDF

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/sommerfelds/Catalog/page29.pdf

How to DVD on arched doors

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DVD1

How to DVD on Cabinets

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DVD4

Templates

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/products.asp?dept=438

Router Bits

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/products.asp?dept=5


----------



## dkluetters (Dec 11, 2008)

Aaahhh....Thank you!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nick, you are comparing apples & oranges with those DVD's. The Oak Park DVD's are a season of the show from PBS, usually 10 episodes and projects. Perhaps you didn't realise how much material was covered by them? They are a good value for the money. I sure enjoy watching them.


----------

